# Highland Canine Training LLC - Need some input



## scotkm5 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi all,

I am considering having a puppy go through Protection Dog Training - Level 3. I want to get a review on this place:

http://www.highlandcanine.com/protection.htm

I am looking for the best protection training and would like my German Shepherd fully able to protect me during travel and work, especially my wife who is a professional sportscaster. Please direct me to the best protection training. Also, I was told 8 months would be the best time to enter my dog in protection training. Lastly, I wouldn't mind having my dog spend over 3 months at a place as long as he's being fully trained as a protection dog.

Inputs??


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Kevin;

You won't find a lot of people on this board agreeing with sending a dog away for training (3 months!?) or using your dog for protection.

A dog that respects and trusts those in the family will naturally protect them if there is ever a need. It is our job however, to try to make that never happen.

If you want security, get a body guard. They have the choice of putting themselves in harm's way.


----------



## suden (Jun 5, 2001)

Okay I'll give my 2 cents!!

8 months is too young for Personal Protection training. You can do some foundation work-OB and socialize,socialize. Bite work can start at this age but we would never take a pup and do PP training.

What is the breeding on your dog? It really takes a special dog for this type of work. Need very good nerves and an OFF switch.

A PP dog needs to be very social-can be with you in any type of normal living and not be a threat to any one. But can turn on in an instant and turn off just as fast.

This is not something that should be taken lightly and it is a lifetime of training to keep the dog and yourself up to par)

Yes I have had 2 PP dogs. the 1st was trained by me with help from some excellent helpers. She was also my AKC OB dog and Schutzhund dog. She went everywhere with me for 11 1/2 years- my heart dog. The 2nd was a retired Police dog who was a little sharp and I always kept an eye on him. He went everywhere with me and loved kids-but sometimes he would key in on certain men. I always had control, but if he had been with someone that was not as dog savy-he would have been an accident waiting to happen.

As far as Highland Canine Training LLC-have no personal knowledge.

Vikki


----------

